# All He Cares About is Money



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

This is something I've been dealing with for two years now and I'm seriously at the limit of what I can deal with because he's family! I'm talking about my dad here. I'm a 22-year-old college student who chose to live at home to save money. My dad knows this and he's constantly harassing me about money, trying to take as much from me as he can. It's constant! We will sit down over lunch and come to an agreement about what I pay and what I don't, and less than a week later he's harassing me, demanding money that we just agreed I didn't have to pay him! Every time I see him he's either trying to turn me into his personal maid service or take my money from me! Just this past month he accidently poisoned the cat and then made me pay all $1000 of the vet bills. Now he's yelling at me that I need to work more so I can give him more money? Well excuse me! I don't have a savings anymore because I'm still paying off vet bills that YOU caused! You keep harassing me saying that I need to move out and become independent? How am I supposed to save up money so I can afford to when YOU take everything I earn! Last night I had nothing to cook so I decided to go pick up some wings and make the sides here at home. As I went to walk out the door he told me that if I bought those wings then I wasn't allowed to come back home. This was over $5 worth of wings for crying out loud! (I called his bluff and did it anyways but still...) Once I've got a second job (And the money I earn from it will go into a second bank account that he doesn't have access to this time) I am out of here! I'm tired of his bulls***!


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Jeez that's rough. Getting a second bank account will definitely be your ticket to sanity. How could he make you pay for his own fault. That is insane!


----------



## Jenniferinfl (Mar 25, 2016)

Sorry, my dad was the same way when I was 22. It gets better. 

Our relationship improved a whole lot after I'd been out of the house for 6 months or so. Now, years later, we can be friends again. 

It's hard though, I think of some of the crap he pulled and it still makes me angry. I had to work two jobs while going to school full-time to afford the rent my dad charged. He's the reason I couldn't finish. He took every dime I earned and then wouldn't pay for my education when he made too much for me to get grants. Total sabotage. 
I think he realizes it now, that he basically destroyed any chance I had at making something of my life. I mean, it's not horrible where I've ended up, but, it's nowhere near as far as I could've gone. 

I was a straight A student throughout my entire school career. I had nearly perfect SAT scores. I've been a MENSA member. But, I've spent most of my life in retail.. lol 

In other words, don't let your Dad derail you. Make nice, get through school, and hopefully you can get some kind of decent relationship with you dad later when your out of the house and have more leverage. It does suck though..


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

I got in that situation and went camping for the entire summer. Scraped together what I could and bought a storage trailer. It was fun. Rough, but fun.


----------

